# cough and lungworm question?



## gotgoats

I have a goat that has had a dry hacky cough for about three months. He has bright pink lids and was wormed about 1 1/2 ago with cydectin. He eats and acts well, and really has grown in the last 6 months. He has had no nasal drainage. I especially notice it when it runs or after eating. 
Then over the past 2 weeks I have noticed my does on the other side of the fence (they are bred) have developed the same sounding cough. 
Is it just allergies? Is lungworm contagious and also what wormer is best to treat lungworm? All my goats eyes on the FAMACHA scale are pink to dark pink. Suggestions on what it could be and what to do. 
The reason I ask.... I want to sell my buck, plus I don't want to have future problems with my pregnant does. Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado

how is the dust where you are? Dust can cause coughing. 

To treat lungworms you need Ivermectin 

I wouldnt hurt to treat them with ivermectin just in case


----------



## liz

Ivermectin I believe is one that is used to treat lungworm, and it is safe for preggy does (Ivermectin Plus) is not a good choice for the does.

Ivermectin injectible is 1 cc per 20# given orally.

The ivermectin paste is dosed at 3x the goats weight, then dose accordingly.
Example, I have an 85# doe her weight times 3 is 255# so she would get the dose for a 260# pony/horse.

The coughs could also be from allergies too, especially if it has been fairly breezy and dry where you are.


----------



## kelebek

For some reason I thought that only the Ivomec + treats lung worms :shrug:


----------



## liz

Regular Ivermectin will treat Liver flukes and lungworm.
Ivomec Drench will too.


----------



## StaceyRosado

To clear up the confusion it is Ivermectin that treats Lung Worms it is Ivomec Plus that treats Liver Flukes (thats the only difference between the Plus and the regular)


----------



## bheila

Has he ever had pneumonia before? Sometimes when they've had pneumonia or even lungworms their lungs will scar leaving them coughing while healing. Another thought(not to alarm you) is, has he been tested for CL? My friend had a buck with a persistant cough and she treated him several times thinking it was lungworms, allergies, dust...etc. Turned out he had CL. Just trying to think of every possible answer for you :scratch:


----------



## cdtrum

My two little guys both have had a cough since they had pneumonia 2 months ago......I have treated with Ivomec plus to cover any possibility of lungworms or liver flukes......their cough has gotten better, but they still cough sometimes. Just talked to vet about it yesterday and he said he really thinks it is from them having the pneumonia, but also suggested having them tested for CL.


----------



## gotgoats

He has never been ill, and I have had him since he was born. The last month has been extremely dry, it's been dustier than usual, but this started before then. He appears extremely healthy. I trimmed his feet tonight, and I checked him over. I didn't see anything abnormal. 
My concern is about the 2 does that I have that are pregnant who have the exact same problem with no history of illness or problems. 

I can't use ivomec plus with pregnant does, is that correct? It must be ivomec right? Is their a life cycle with lungworms, repeat treatments?
Thanks for info.


----------



## cdtrum

Hopefully someone with more knowledge will answer your questions, but I do believe your right about the Ivomec plus (*do* *not use on pregnant does*)......but I think you can use the plain Ivomec. Not sure about the life cycle of lungworms but I treated 2x's 10 days apart to make sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ivermectin (any generic brand will work) will cover the lung worms so just use that. 

Goats can get colds -- and they pass it from goat to goat. There is no treatment for a cold so it has to run its course but you can treat symptoms with VetRx and Nutri Drench


----------



## nancy d

liz said:


> Ivermectin injectible is 1 cc per 20# given orally.
> 
> Gosh I've been dosing at the rate of 1cc per 50lb, have I been off this whole time? Yikes. Thats how my breeder told me to do it :?


----------



## gotgoats

I will worm them with ivomec. How long should it be before I should notice a decrease in coughing? Everyone is so helpful, thanks!


----------



## liz

Well, I got that doseage info right here viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1218

As far as seeing a difference with the coughing, it may take a week or so after the initial dose. If the coughs don't clear up, then it's probably not a lungworm issue, could be allergies or a cold :shrug:


----------



## nancy d

Thanks Liz! :hug:


----------



## liz

:hi5: You are quite welcome, no problem.


----------



## gotgoats

*Re: cough and lungworm question? update*

Just wanted to post an update. I dosed the 2 bucks that had a cough with ivomec plus, and after about 3-4 days of giving it the cough was gone and has remained that way. I gave the pregnant doe just ivomec, but she still continues to hack and cough. She remains in good health, shows no signs of illness, and doesn't have a runny nose. She has had it for about a month. I moved her to another pasture thinking something in the field causing an irritation, but unchanged. 
Any thoughts. Since she is due in mid Sept. could it be pregnancy related? She doesn't look huge, my guess...carrying two. 
Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## liz

Glad to hear that the boys are doing well! The doe could be having an issue with breathing due to the kids and being so close to delivery, especially if she has multiples in there. Continue with the great care they are getting and if her cough is no better once the kids arrive you should be able to treat her with the Ivomec Plus, I'll double check on wether it would be safe for the kids through the milk though.


----------

